# CAN'T REMOVE CHOKE



## Bruce (Dec 12, 2003)

In by SBE the choke is stuck. I've tried soaking it in oil and also heating it but it sill won't turn. Any Ideas. Thanks Bruce


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Put the barrel in a can of penetrating oil and leave it for 4 days. Each day, pick it up and tap on the end sharply with a wooden handle. If it does not come out after the 4th day, then heat the penetrating oil up while leaving the barrel submerged. SHould work.


----------



## Waterfowlerguy (Mar 4, 2004)

If it is availible to you try a product called Kroil it is a creeping oil that makes most look like molasses. Worth a try. Also after you get it out use choke tube lube or a similar greese on the threads and you won't have the problem at all.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

if its rusted in take it to a gunsmith, he can cut it out


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Bruce, pulled a real boner a few years back - didn't change tube from spring turkey hunt to fall early goose. Hammered several steel BBB's through x-full. No good - wickedly seized. Gunsmith had a tube wrench with handles that looked like a lug key. anchored in a vise, the barrel twisted about 30 degrees, but the choke finally broke loose. You may want to try all of your chemical options first, but it may come to this.


----------

